# How Fast



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have to troll for Wahoo?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/10/2009)*Do you have to troll for Wahoo?


8+ knots is what i would say.....high speed trolling 12-14


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've only caught two casting live bait. The rest have been caught trolling from 2 to 18 knots. Most of them while trolling from 5-8 knots.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

6-8 knots is whatI usually pull for just about everything including wahoo. If I'm just targeting hoos I may pull faster but generally I like to pull for everything, they aren't that picky and 7 knots seems plenty fast enough to get 'em excited. For wire line trolling though, its gonna be 13+ knots.


----------

